
Helium – A floating browser window for OS X - charlieirish
https://github.com/JadenGeller/Helium
======
g0atbutt
This is unlikely to reach the front page (because of the time at which it was
posted), but this is very cool. Perhaps you should resubmit at a more active
time?

------
jezfromfuture
Yeah its a web view in a window with a dialog to enter a url.

This is the project everyone makes when they discover the web view
control.....

